# bandaidwoman's crank crushing journal



## bandaidwoman (Aug 2, 2004)

Like Iarebabboon, I'm racing in a 24 hour mountain bike race this year  but it will be in October.  Doing some short races in between.  I thought it was a great idea (motivationally) posting a training journal here.  I sponser a team every year and my husband and I are team members along with some husbands of spouses in my office who race throughout the  year.   (That's why we do the October race so they can finish up their race series by then).   I started participating in these 24 hour races after having my baby and my  first year,  we came in 5th in a field of 30 teams of comprable catagory and last year we came in third,   beating the Army Rangers team, The Bagdad Express,  (  came in 5th) who was our main competition from the year before.  This year we are shooting for 1st.  We did not count the first place team from each year since they were pro junior experts who race for a big bicycle shop in Atlanta and have been told to race their catagory instead of dessimating us weekend warriors!



Saturday; 15mile mountain bike ride on technical trails in Daussett trails 

Sunday:  Covington Century and did 100 miles in 6 hours 28 minutes, averaging 17mph, my husband finished in 4 and 1/2 hours.  (Not bad considering I had been in the ICU all night with a train wreck overdose and got 2 and a half hours of sleep)

Monday: today, recovered doing a 5:30 am boot camp workout at the health club (military pushups, 2mile run, etc.. etc.)

Tuesday  plan on riding at another local trail after work.


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 2, 2004)

That sounds brutal !  Good luck !


----------



## Monolith (Aug 2, 2004)

Cool.  Good luck, doc.


----------



## atherjen (Aug 2, 2004)

EXCITING!!  I love reading about others into different sports as such, sounds intense!  Best of luck


----------



## Var (Aug 2, 2004)

Sounds VERY intense!  Good luck!  I'll be following this one for sure.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 2, 2004)

You are a rock!  Best of luck to you and your teammates.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 2, 2004)

Thats insane...  Good luck


----------



## bandaidwoman (Aug 3, 2004)

rode 1 1/2 lap at the olympic mountain bike trail for 1 hour and 20 minutes, then played with my daughter on the trails until sunset (Here it is close to 9:00 pm since we really should be central rather eastern time)  will put daughter to bed and recover tomorrow at 5:30 with boot camp workout again.  Plan on a 30 miler road ride thursday to give my knees a break.


----------



## bandaidwoman (Aug 6, 2004)

rained yesterday, just ran 5 miles, will do the 30 miler today around 6:30 pm if no dents in my schedule.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 6, 2004)

30 miles 

 I dont think i could run 30 miles in one month, let alone one day.


----------



## bandaidwoman (Aug 6, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> 30 miles
> 
> I dont think i could run 30 miles in one month, let alone one day.




I'm going for a road bike  ride, I couldn't run it either!  It's 5:20pm, i'm off early from work so i'm goiing to jump on my cannondale r2000 and burn up the road!


----------



## Monolith (Aug 6, 2004)

bandaidwoman said:
			
		

> I'm going for a road bike ride, I couldn't run it either! It's 5:20pm, i'm off early from work so i'm goiing to jump on my cannondale r2000 and burn up the road!


 
 oooooh... ok.  thats still a long way, but not as mind-numbing as running 30 miles.  have fun.


----------



## bandaidwoman (Aug 7, 2004)

did 30 miles in 1 hour 41 minutes, today is a rest day while i spend time with my daughter. I was up most of last night anyway because of work.     my husband is going up in the mountains of north georgia to do his training ride.  My turn tomorrow after rounds.


----------



## bandaidwoman (Oct 14, 2004)

Haven't been posting since i have been training.  My 24 hour mountain bike race is this weekend.  My husband popped his knee so he won't be racing.  It's supposed to rain so it may be quite muddy.   I'll have my husband be the official photographer.  I'll let you guys know how the race went........


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 14, 2004)

Bummer about your husband, BAW.  It POURED the night before my race and the course was a muddy hell.  Still fun though.  

Good luck with the race!  Kick some butt.


----------



## bandaidwoman (Oct 14, 2004)

Thanks I are Baboon!


----------



## PreMier (Oct 18, 2004)

I hope that you did well?


----------



## bandaidwoman (Oct 19, 2004)

Out of 20 teams in our division (corporate team) we came in fourth.  It was nerve racking since the last 3 places came down to the last lap of the last 50 minutes of the 24 hour race.  I  did some of my best times during my night lap so I am not chagrined.  Our average age on our team was in the forties and the average age on all the winning teams was in the low twenties so we felt pretty good. My husband, one of the strongest riders, hurt his knee so we were missing him!  As you may or may not know, the winner is based on the team that does the most laps in the best amount of time in 24 hours.   2nd through 4th place had the same laps but were off by minutes.  Our team member won the fastest night lap on the trail and came in second during the prologue (running and biking) so once again, not shabby for a bunch of old farts.  (i'm 37)  I am exhausted and have to put in some over nighters this week at work so I'll be on and off the boards.


----------



## ZECH (Oct 19, 2004)

Congrats! Way to go. What bike did you ride?


----------



## bandaidwoman (Oct 19, 2004)

my 2002 cannondale scalpel


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 19, 2004)

Congrats Christy!  Your bike is named the "Scapel"?  How fitting .


----------



## ZECH (Oct 19, 2004)

bandaidwoman said:
			
		

> my 2002 cannondale scalpel


Cool! Sounds sweet to my ears! Hear that IAB...............another Cannondale lover!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 20, 2004)

4th out of 20 is awesome!  You just missed the podium!  How many people were on your corporate team?  I was thinking of getting a corporate team together for the race I did, but I was afraid I would not get to ride a lot.  How were the trail conditions?  You mentioned heavy rain was in the forecast.  I assume it was pretty bad because there were rain-induced delays at the Atlanta airport this weekend.

Those night laps are fun.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 20, 2004)

dg806 said:
			
		

> Cool! Sounds sweet to my ears! Hear that IAB...............another Cannondale lover!



Hey, tell my wife.  I think C-Dale makes a fine mountain bike.


----------

